# [SOLVED] BSOD nvlddmkm.sys - comp wont boot in any mode



## wonderbread (Feb 20, 2011)

i read the sticky, did some searches, need some help

i changed my speaker setting in my control panel couple of days ago. comp worked fine until then for 2 years with no problems. then i shut it down and restarted it. got a blue screen with the nvdllmkm.sys error. I tried to got to safe mode (3 types), i have tried to system restore to previous dates. I cant get the computer to boot at all. it blue screens everytime on start up. i have run most of the tests on the memory and hard drive and they all pass. i have tried most of the modes on the F8 start up to get a boot and it wont work. I am really trying to avoid wiping the computer to square one. Not even sure the wipe will help as i have read that doesnt always work. all the suggestions i have read deal with updating the drivers, but i cant start the comp. 

win vista 32bit
hp dv3500 laptop 2009
factory os not touched out of the box


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD nvlddmkm.sys - comp wont boot in any mode*

Hello,

*nvlddmkm.sys *is the nVidia display driver; repeated BSODs blaming that driver are indicative of a graphics problem.

Have you tried "Enable Low Resolution" mode, instead of Safe Mode?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD nvlddmkm.sys - comp wont boot in any mode*

*nvlddmkm.sys* = NVIDIA video driver

Driver Reference Table - sysnative.com - MVP

Try booting into SAFEMODE and selecting either -
- Enable VGA Mode
- Last Known Good Configuration

If no-go, boot into Recovery using Vista DVD or HDD Recovery partition and run Windows System Restore from there.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wonderbread (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: BSOD nvlddmkm.sys - comp wont boot in any mode*

yes, i have tried that. doesnt help i tried last known good config, and i think a few of the other ones i have no idea what they do. i have done the start up check and it finds no problem as well. i have been reading other forums and lots of google searches but not having much luck. thanks for helping a relatively computer novice jon who switched to mac cause my last computer did the same [email protected]#%@#% thing!!! this one is my girlfriends comp


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD nvlddmkm.sys - comp wont boot in any mode*

Did you run Windows System Restore from the Recovery environment?


----------



## wonderbread (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: BSOD nvlddmkm.sys - comp wont boot in any mode*

yes, i used the system recovery options from the repair mode. i am trying an older restore point right now. i tried all three safe modes again and nothing. i ran the start up repair again and it found something but it still BSOD on the start up. 

YAY!!!!!! i used an older restore point ( about 15 days ) and it is working !!

ill report back if the problem shows up again. thanks for the quick responses mods !!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear the older system restore point worked. Thanks for posting back.

Under your username, OS = Vista SP1. If true, lack of SP2 may be responsible for the trouble. 

Install all outstanding Windows Updates, including Vista SP2.

www.update.microsoft.com

Vista SP1/ SP2 Prepwork - sysnative.com - MVP

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

